# deer dog needed asap reward if recovered



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

My buddy shot a really nice buck this morning and was not able to recover the deer after it crossed a creek there is really large corn field on the other side we strongly believe the deer is in the corn need a true deer tracking dog ASAP willing to pay reward if recovered



chris funk 740 513 7933


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Try posting this on www.bowhuntingohio.com.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

This is a number for one based out of Danville Ohio the number is 1-740-510-8446. The flier was posted in Danville outdoors and says to make sure you have permission from the neighboring properties to find the deer and to leave a message because she works. Not sure where you are at or if she will come that far.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Round up a few buddies , spread out 4 or 5 rows apart & walk the field. Also, if you know the area well, where is the buck's santuary .... he may be headed there if not the corn. Have recovered several deer that made it into the corn during youth season w/o a dog , but it takes a good deal of walking & effort.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

I didn't think it was legal to use a dog to track a deer in ohio? correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

You can use them to track a downed deer, just not in the pursuit of a deer

Check out this site http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/index.php I do not know if there is one close to you are not. Click on find a tracker, then state. Good luck and I hope he finds his deer.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Any luck on finding deer.?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You can use a dog to track deer but it must be on a lead or leash. Cannot turn it loose to trail the animal.


----------

